# i think its a gal



## JJBlue22 (Aug 15, 2007)

what i thought was more a sativa is starting to look towards indica a bit../

but at EVERY node i see 2 little 'lime greenish' hairs but the pics are hard to see


but please give me some feedback on my first 'accidental' grow


----------



## Growdude (Aug 15, 2007)

JJBlue22 said:
			
		

> what i thought was more a sativa is starting to look towards indica a bit../
> 
> but at EVERY node i see 2 little 'lime greenish' hairs but the pics are hard to see
> 
> ...


 
Cant tell from the pics, give it a little longer and you will be able to tell
If its got little balls its male, if it looks like a bud its female.


----------



## JJBlue22 (Aug 15, 2007)

well its wierd, because ive been seeing these hairs for a couple days now (almost a week), but there not getting much bigger, and nothing else is happening with them so far... just 2 hairs, alternating branches (A LOT), but the hairs arent gettting any bigger? theyve just sat there


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 15, 2007)

thats because she is still inmature just cause the pistoles show female doesnt mean she is ready to bud , she will do her thing when she is reaches maturity,


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 17, 2007)

That doesnt sound like haits sounds more like  the little apendges where the first clavix and the first hairs start to grow still could be a male.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 17, 2007)

those hairs you see are shoots.  They point up from both sides of a branch.
Just indications of new growth.

Be patient.. she'll show.. 

goodluck


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 17, 2007)

And i dont see alternating nodes yet everyone confuses alternating nodes. Nodes with a limb directly across from another limb is not alternating nodes and showes immaturity. Alternating nodes is when you have a  branch with no branch directly across from it then up the stalk there is another branch on the other side but without one across from it. Like this is non alternating nodes +  and this is alternating nodes  Z   The Sides of the plus indicates where the limbs are and the top and bottom of the z show limbs also but thats how they are aligned on the plant.  But you plant looks nice and is doing well. Just be patient and more will be revealed.


----------



## omentheduck (Aug 18, 2007)

how many hours of light is it under and for how long? t his will aat least let you know whe to start looking for signs of sexing, i know that one of my outsiders is showing right now as others are not, 14 hours of light here btw


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 18, 2007)

put it this way, at the base where the nodes are, is it spaced like this \/
or does it look like a a lil dot with a hair coming out of it?


----------



## JJBlue22 (Aug 22, 2007)

im PRETTY SURE its a girl right now, its definitely growing buds man, im real happy and it smells so nice!

heres pics but they are bad pics cuz its like 1am and shes sleeping but you can get a pretty good look at the buds (yeah my camera is not good with closeups)

she just started this about 2 days ago and its very little bud, but shes still turnin into a women now


----------



## JJBlue22 (Aug 22, 2007)

ok, i just took a couple more pics and with the quality of my camera this is the closest i could get...

to me, those definitely look like buds

the 2nd pic is just the alternating thing i was talking about


----------



## Growdude (Aug 22, 2007)

JJBlue22 said:
			
		

> ok, i just took a couple more pics and with the quality of my camera this is the closest i could get...
> 
> to me, those definitely look like buds
> 
> the 2nd pic is just the alternating thing i was talking about


 
I hate trying to tell sex from pics. 
If it is a cluster of balls its male.
If it is made up of hairs its female.

from what I can tell it looks female.


----------



## Burner420 (Aug 22, 2007)

looks male to me i see sacks not hairs !!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2007)

This plant is male

sorry

Hippy


----------



## JJBlue22 (Aug 22, 2007)

alright, it kinda doesnt look like sacks but idk this is my first grow... so its a male, but why are their white hairs?


----------



## JJBlue22 (Aug 23, 2007)

it looks like a small little ball with a hair coming out of the middle of it.

and i was just told that that means a hermie DOH!


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 23, 2007)

its not a very good picture but it looks like a cluster from a hermie ?????????, the 1 looks like a ball cluster and the other you cant tell at all any way to get a better picture


----------



## jash (Aug 23, 2007)

definitly balls on the first,you cant say for  the second


----------



## JJBlue22 (Aug 23, 2007)

but i have a question that could end this... if it was a male, would it have white hairs coming out all over the place at the very top?


----------



## jash (Aug 23, 2007)

he was def a hermie,i had one 3 weeks ago-first 2 weeks full of small flowers till i noticed those ungly balls


----------



## JJBlue22 (Aug 23, 2007)

well i guess a hermie is satisfactory for me... i wanted my bud pollinated anyways so i could have seeds for next year.  Im planning on having a huge grow next season.  (well huge for me is 10 plants my goal) lol.

Is there any side effects of a hermie other than the fact its a he-she


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 23, 2007)

JJBlue22 said:
			
		

> but i have a question that could end this... if it was a male, would it have white hairs coming out all over the place at the very top?




Hermie.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 23, 2007)

Definitely a hermie. And you don't want to use hermie seed. They will also produce hermies. Which means you are undermining yourself and your grow. If you want to let the plant to continue to grow and then try to smoke it, thats cool. But, don't waste your time by using those seeds.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 25, 2007)

I would say its just a plain male and what looks like white hairs are the  small runners that  stick up from where the balls form. Slim


----------

